# Forum Home Renovation Bathrooms  Bath/Shower combined

## garfield

Hi, 
Just wondering if anyone can point me to a website or company that sell a bath and shower type set up in one. I have a very small bathroom and I want to take my bath out but the wife wants to keep it. So I kniow there are places you can buy the two in kind but I've had no luck finding any.  
Thanks 
Geoff

----------


## JMB

I'm not really sure what you are after but you could try www.decina.com.au

----------


## garfield

> I'm not really sure what you are after but you could try www.decina.com.au

  Thanks JMB. what I mean is say a decent size bath tub that incorporates a shower with it somehow... does that make sense?  :No:

----------


## autogenous

You want a shower bath, unless your after a complete fibreglass unit? 
A shower bath has a rippled flat floor to stand in it. The tapware is separate as a bundle as per usual.

----------


## garfield

> You want a shower bath, unless your after a complete fibreglass unit? 
> A shower bath has a rippled flat floor to stand in it. The tapware is separate as a bundle as per usual.

  I want it so I can save some space in my bathroom as it's so TINY! are they expensive?? I was hoping I could pick one up for say around a grand if possible would be great. I'd even love one of them spa type ones.  
Do you know where I'd find a few places around the Western Sydney area?

----------


## JMB

Decina has a store at Seven Hills. Try www.decina.com.au/site/products_shower_bases.asp for their range of shower baths.

----------


## garfield

> Decina has a store at Seven Hills. Try www.decina.com.au/site/products_shower_bases.asp for their range of shower baths.

  Thanks JMB

----------


## Uncle Bob

Any problem with just putting in some taps and a mixer over the existing bath? That must be the cheapest and easiest option.

----------


## garfield

> Any problem with just putting in some taps and a mixer over the existing bath? That must be the cheapest and easiest option.

  Hi Uncle Bob, Yeah the problem with how it is now, is that the bath is nearly under the window and would need to be moved to the other side anyway. i believe the shower baths are different in design aren't they? I believe they have a different (not so rounded) bottom and are more squarer?

----------


## GraemeCook

> Any problem with just putting in some taps and a mixer over the existing bath? That must be the cheapest and easiest option.

  Probably too slippery.   Shower baths have a non-slip bottom, or is it floor.  Every decent bathroom supply joint should have them. 
Cheers 
Graeme

----------


## jags

Hi Graeme  
I have the Decia mModea in 1650  in my new bathroom think it was about $440 from memory and it works and look great .
Do not get the one with the non slip base , on a fiberglass bath it is not needed and look shocking (  IMO ) 
 One of the things i really liked was that it was 820 wide not 750 most showers are about 900 by 900 but 820 is adiquate .
I also placed a seperate bath mixer in the middle of the long wall so that i did not need to lean around the glass to fill the bath , and the spout for the bath folds flat against the wall so that you do not hit it when showering  .,
see my thread ''small bathroom reno for all the part i used  '' 
regards
Rob

----------


## garfield

> Probably too slippery. Shower baths have a non-slip bottom, or is it floor. Every decent bathroom supply joint should have them. 
> Cheers 
> Graeme

  Ok thanks Graeme

----------


## garfield

> Hi Graeme  
> I have the Decia mModea in 1650 in my new bathroom think it was about $440 from memory and it works and look great .
> Do not get the one with the non slip base , on a fiberglass bath it is not needed and look shocking ( IMO ) 
> One of the things i really liked was that it was 820 wide not 750 most showers are about 900 by 900 but 820 is adiquate .
> I also placed a seperate bath mixer in the middle of the long wall so that i did not need to lean around the glass to fill the bath , and the spout for the bath folds flat against the wall so that you do not hit it when showering .,
> see my thread ''small bathroom reno for all the part i used '' 
> regards
> Rob

  Thanks Rob. I'll try and take some pictures of my bathroom to show you all and I'll bet my bathroom is heaps smaller than yours!  :Cry:  
I'll check out your thread too. thanks

----------


## jags

your welcome  
think i also mention in the thread about the large format mat white tiles that i used i really feel they help make a small room look bigger . And also not to run a border tile around the room as ones eye is draw to it and it makes the room look smaller (IMO ) it best to run feature tiles  up the wall . 
I'll take that bet .. 
It odds have got to be better than the bloody stock market at the moment  :Frown:  
Mines 1650 by 2400 and i managed to get a toilet in there to . 
regards rob

----------


## garfield

> your welcome  
> think i also mention in the thread about the large format mat white tiles that i used i really feel they help make a small room look bigger . And also not to run a border tile around the room as ones eye is draw to it and it makes the room look smaller (IMO ) it best to run feature tiles up the wall . 
> I'll take that bet .. 
> It odds have got to be better than the bloody stock market at the moment  
> Mines 1650 by 2400 and i managed to get a toilet in there to . 
> regards rob

  Just Gotch'ya I reckon  :Cry:  1800 wide x 2300 long

----------


## I_wanna_Shed

Hi Garfield, 
I'm hoping to have our bathroom reno completed by next Saturday. Our bathroom is about the same size as yours. We went for a combined shower/bath to save room. We got our bath shower from Reece. The one we got isn't in their Narellan showroom, but there is a bath brochure which had it in. 
The brand is called "Posh" which I think is Reece's own brand. We got the 'Kensington Shower Bath" 1650 long. Price was around $480 inc GST. 
I'll put up son photos next weekend (hopefully!) once it is all finished. 
Cheers,
Nathan.

----------


## garfield

> Hi Garfield, 
> I'm hoping to have our bathroom reno completed by next Saturday. Our bathroom is about the same size as yours. We went for a combined shower/bath to save room. We got our bath shower from Reece. The one we got isn't in their Narellan showroom, but there is a bath brochure which had it in. 
> The brand is called "Posh" which I think is Reece's own brand. We got the 'Kensington Shower Bath" 1650 long. Price was around $480 inc GST. 
> I'll put up son photos next weekend (hopefully!) once it is all finished. 
> Cheers,
> Nathan.

  Thanks for that Nathan. look forward to seeing the pics of the finished bathroom.

----------


## I_wanna_Shed

Garfield, 
Just looking on the Reece website and they have a pic of the bath in their Sale catalogue. Here, on page 4 http://www.reece.com.au/new/bathroom...gSaleCat08.pdf  
The Kensington 1650mm up the top of the page

----------


## garfield

> Garfield, 
> Just looking on the Reece website and they have a pic of the bath in their Sale catalogue. Here, on page 4 http://www.reece.com.au/new/bathroom...gSaleCat08.pdf  
> The Kensington 1650mm up the top of the page

  Thanks for that Mate. 
What's the real difference in the tub between a proper bath and a shower bath tub?  
Also - how do you find it? like is it a regret to have done it that way because of the step to get into the actual unit, size of the area etc, etc. 
Thanks
Geoff

----------


## I_wanna_Shed

> Thanks for that Mate. 
> What's the real difference in the tub between a proper bath and a shower bath tub?  
> Also - how do you find it? like is it a regret to have done it that way because of the step to get into the actual unit, size of the area etc, etc. 
> Thanks
> Geoff

  Differences: As you can see in the pic the end you stand in is slightly wider than the rest of the bath. The end you stand in is also slightly flat (but still enough slope for water to run to the drain), and the edges in the bath are at tighter angles (to make the base wider to stand in). 
Ours is fairly high - definately higher than a standard bath. I can't say how we find it because we haven't finished yet. Hopefully next weekend! However I think I will make some sort of a wooden step just to make getting in a bit easier. 
But if you want to save space in a small bathroom like ours, then its the easiest way to do it. We don't have regrets doing it. Perhaps when we have kids we will find that we want to use the shower and bath at once, but plenty of other people have worked around that before us!

----------


## garfield

Thanks.

----------


## ABL Tile Centre

We sell a shower bath system called the jordan from Lanark www.lanark.com.au
It is a versatile bath for showering or bathing. it comes with a curved bath screen, and front/side panels to make it a one peice unit.
It comes in 1500 and 1700 lengths it is 900mm wide at its widest point.

----------

